

A war for the future of the Internet - urza
http://blogs.independent.co.uk/2010/12/08/the-wikileaks-scandal-is-more-than-just-a-diplomatic-scuffle-its-a-war-for-the-future-of-the-internet

======
gasull
_LOIC currently has a Trojan in it._

It doesn't, but some antivirus detect it as a trojan. The reason might be that
they detect as a trojan anything than can be used for a denial of service
attack, since a lot of trojans include DDOS capabilities.

